# Sony Nex 5 Problem



## anthonynoble (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi there good evening! Ive done a fair few searches on google but I cant seem to find any discussion or answer about this problem so I am posting here in the hope that you fine folks may assist me 

*Basically, some pixels on my Nex 5n screen appear flickering (black or white)...like white noise?!
*
This weird pixelating issue doesnt seem to appear on any photos, but it does on the screen, and ruins my whole Nex experience!...I cant work out what it is! 

Help would be very appreciated as I am getting a new (more functional) lens for it this week!

thank you


----------

